# Heading East!  Ya Mule Ya!



## Brent H (Sep 14, 2022)

So I have been pretty quiet on here for a while as things are beyond busy!  This summer we decided to get back to my wife’s family in New Brunswick as, well, time stops for no one one.  

This involved (s) buying a place and then figuring out all the details - the whens and the hows etc.  It has been a wild ride with one seller backing out of the deal, then wanting back in. Then a great place came available after that buyer had issues, then they wanted the place again, then we found a great place and are in the final processes. Oh, and the place we had looked at before is now back on the market - WTF! - but our new place is quite the palace. - tons of space.  

The good thing is that it also has a 24x 40 heated shop with 100 amp service and water.  I am going to be measuring up and have a few discussions about adding a 30 x ??  Addition for the machining and paint booth area.  

I have probably mentioned all the above before in other posts- not sure things are a blurr.  Relocation will be next summer so all kids are done high school and my wife is done her job.  Several moves are planned over the next months as - I have a lot of stuff- LOL.  @Chicken lights is on board to assist with a very big truck and it will be interesting.  

Now I am finishing all the house projects I can here to help sell the place.  Lots to do.  

Finished back wall stone:





Built a mobile stand for the Opel project (it moves out next month)






And then doing some off roading:


----------



## Hacker (Sep 14, 2022)

I image there will be a few sea cans. Good luck with the move, will be following your progress.


----------



## Hruul (Sep 14, 2022)

Congrats on the move.  Hope everything goes well.  Will be watching for new episodes of the "Brent H and Chicken Lights show".


----------



## thestelster (Sep 14, 2022)

Congratulations!!  Good luck with the move, and ask for help in loading the trucks.  If I'm available, I'll help.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 14, 2022)

Sounds like quite an adventure!


----------



## gerritv (Sep 14, 2022)

Congrats.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 14, 2022)

WOW!  Where in NB are you moving to?


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 14, 2022)

Seems like everyone is moving!
Congrats Brent!


----------



## Darren (Sep 14, 2022)

Congrats man. Sounds like a fun new adventure


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 14, 2022)

Congrats on the move.


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 14, 2022)

I think I just got called a mule....


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 14, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I think I just got called a mule....



Pony..... mule..... Very similar beasts. Less difference between them than some of the members on here. Just pick your poison and roll with it Chicken Lights!


----------



## 140mower (Sep 14, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I think I just got called a mule....


I'm sure that we have both been called worse....


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 14, 2022)

140mower said:


> I'm sure that we have both been called worse....


There’s an old saying “been called everything but a white man” comes to mind..... but that’s likely not PC enough anymore 

I’m actually ok with mule.....they work hard and get fed well. Hint hint @Brent H


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 15, 2022)

Mule, pony. Call me anything you want, just don't call me late for supper!


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 15, 2022)

@Brent H - I just realized that I've been following this thread and even commented on our new Mule Express, but...... It seems that I have NOT congratulated you on your move! Maybe it's because I feel like I'm losing you the day after I met you. Merlin and your childhood stomping grounds just down the road from me will all miss you!

I had a great time visiting with you back this past May. Your friendship, knowledge, open hospitality, and willingness to help the members of this raggaband crew of hobby machinists is nothing less than legendary. 

Ontario will be a much smaller place when @Chicken lights hauls your last load East. 

On the other hand Canada's Maritime lands are a beautiful place to enjoy your golden years. I know you are not really retiring - just changing careers like I did just 15 short years ago. But it's still a terrific change because you will be doing what you want to do now. It's so nice to see you guys so excited to begin this new chapter in your lives. And I'm overjoyed to see you find an even better place to live than that crazy lady didn't want to sell you! 

Congratulations friend.


----------



## darrin1200 (Sep 15, 2022)

Congratulations Brent. Where in NB are you heading?
Maybe you can stop in for coffee on one of your trips.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 15, 2022)

Hey guys, thanks for all the congrats!   The “move” is coming a bit sooner than I expected, sorta hoped to actually retire and have a few years before all this, but hey, such is life!!

We are heading to a nice little suburb of Fredericton called Charters Settlement.  We have a 1.7 acre place that backs onto hundreds of acres of protected wild life sanctuary.  Snow mobile trails etc 

@Chicken lights is no mule!  LOL He is more in the stallion category and will be fed very very well - LOL.

The full move will be over the next 8 months or so and we take possession November.  Probably January I will be running by you folks some shop expansion plans and will give you more details on the place.  For @Chicken lights there is plenty of parking space for a full rig so I hope to see him for things other than a move or two.   

@darrin1200 - hopefully we can stop in!!

@thestelster : thank you for the offer to help!!  Some dates have changed due to the seller needing time so I have some coordinating to do.  

I had a great chat with John (@Dabbler) yesterday and I will endeavour to post pictures and my thoughts on securing/packing up the big tools.  I have 4 heavy duty pallets coming for the mill, sharpener, couple lathes etc.  it will be fun!


----------



## Hacker (Sep 15, 2022)

It will be interesting to see how you manage the packing of the machines. Winter will definitely add a few challenges.


----------



## historicalarms (Sep 15, 2022)

Just an info thing from my past...I had a buddy involved in the heavy horse pulling sport and it was common for mules to pull against heavy horses....Mules weighted in around 2200 lbs per team and the mules would usually pull 1.5 times their body weight but the horses that often weighted in at 3000 lbs were lucky to pull their own weight. 
    I have seen mules just bear down when the reins are flipped and walk right through their harnesses but horses have to lunge to create enough power to go through their harness.
      Stick with the "mule" instead of the stallion Brent LOL.


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 15, 2022)

As a “suggestion”, the nose on a trailer is slightly heavier than the walls. I can bring load bars that span from wall to wall, as an extra brace for something like a top heavy Bridgeport. But as you see the E-track rails are about every two feet, and run top to bottom. Straps can be used for various angles for front to back, side to side, and downward force as needed

When I have the choice and room, I load skunky machines by themself, to give me options for strap or chain placement

I’m no expert, I detest dry vans and prefer open deck work. But @Brent H and @Dabbler have formidable common sense and I have no doubts things will go smooth. 

Plus the peanut gallery  will have their 2 cents to toss in

So this should be fun 

(I’m totally kidding I’m looking forward to being a part of this, and having members chiming in)


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 15, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> View attachment 26559As a “suggestion”, the nose on a trailer is slightly heavier than the walls. I can bring load bars that span from wall to wall, as an extra brace for something like a top heavy Bridgeport. But as you see the E-track rails are about every two feet, and run top to bottom. Straps can be used for various angles for front to back, side to side, and downward force as needed
> 
> When I have the choice and room, I load skunky machines by themself, to give me options for strap or chain placement
> 
> ...



Dry Van  Trying to avoid Tarping are we


----------



## Brent H (Sep 15, 2022)

@YYCHM - a move early December, through Quebec etc will possibly be a snowy trip.  A closed box will be way better than scotch taping things to an open trailer. Consider a 750 sqft shop of tools and machines as well as a garage of tools and machines and also, probably, including my wife’s royal daltons and some other fancy delicate items ! LOL

Also have to move a couple tractors, a mini barn of yard equipment, a boat load of musical stuff, pinball machines …. The keg fridge ….. ooooh my … some yummy…. Going to be fun times!!

Have to  see if @Chicken lights likes lobster?   Going to have to feed him very well


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 15, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @YYCHM - a move early December, through Quebec etc will possibly be a snowy trip.  A closed box will be way better than scotch taping things to an open trailer. Consider a 750 sqft shop of tools and machines as well as a garage of tools and machines and also, probably, including my wife’s royal daltons and some other fancy delicate items ! LOL
> 
> Also have to move a couple tractors, a mini barn of yard equipment, a boat load of musical stuff, pinball machines …. The keg fridge ….. ooooh my … some yummy…. Going to be fun times!!
> 
> Have to  see if @Chicken lights likes lobster?   Going to have to feed him very well



Ya, I was just teasing @Chicken lights He seems to detest Dry Vans and Tarping, so I thought the Dry Van won out this time


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 15, 2022)

Congrats Brent!  Just eat the move one bite at a time .  That’s my goal right now too.  32 days to have my possessions off the property


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 15, 2022)

When we moved to the farm it was January - March using a 26ft flatbed that I made stake sides for. We moved the entire house plus garage plus small barn that way 1 trip at a time. But it was only 120km. I've seen Brent's place and shop and it seems very similar to what I had to move. We only moved in good weather. But to this day I wish I had bought an enclosed trailer instead of a flatbed. My heart goes out to @Brent H and @Chicken lights for the job they have ahead of them. Same goes for @kevin.decelles and his move to Saskatchewan. I had it easy by comparison to you characters.

One suggestion I do have is to borrow, rent, build, or buy a crane for the new place and use the tractor forks at the old place, and then move the tractor last. That worked well for us for the big stuff.

Edit - might not work well with an enclosed trailer though..... Oh WTF, make it a convertible trailer with a removable roof!


----------



## Tecnico (Sep 15, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @YYCHM - a move early December, through Quebec etc will possibly be a snowy trip.  A closed box will be way better than scotch taping things to an open trailer. Consider a 750 sqft shop of tools and machines as well as a garage of tools and machines and also, probably, including my wife’s royal daltons and some other fancy delicate items ! LOL


First off, @Brent H , welcome to the Maritime neighborhood, I think that brings the count of CHMWs up to 3 of us out here.  Might even get the chance to say hello in person!  I'll be watching the saga as it progresses.

My 2 cents worth?  The enclosed trailer is the thing if you're passing through Quebec in the winter, the sand/gravel they put on the roads gets into everywhere and sandblasts whatever isn't protected like that delicate Opel......

You're fortunate to have the personal services of @Chicken lights to transport your life's belongings to their next home.

Good luck with the adventure!

D


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 16, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Dry Van  Trying to avoid Tarping are we


We are NOT tarping an Opel


----------



## LenVW (Sep 16, 2022)

We will be on PEI in three weeks.
I will send you a first-hand weather report from Charlottetown !!

A week out East for us will be sent on the ‘Red Sands‘ of the island.


----------



## darrin1200 (Sep 16, 2022)

@Brent H  I thought I recognized that name. I lived in Rusagonis, for 5 years, when I was posted to Gagetown. We drove through Charters Settlement every time we went to Town. It’s a beautiful area.


----------



## Canadium (Sep 16, 2022)

@Brent H you'll be missed in Ontario! I thought the meetups were going to become a tradition.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 18, 2022)

Yes @Canadium I was they would - but, my lovely wife gave me 30 some odd years to mess around here, least I can do to pay her back!   

@Susquatch : my neighbour owns a fork lift that can easily lift the mill and sharpener into a transport.  My wife’s cousin has access to one in NB and lives, as he puts it “two beers away”.  I also have access to 2 x 5 ton x 16 foot enclosed trailers (opel and parts moving end of October) and we own 2 smaller  enclosed trailers, plus a reinforced garden tractor (it has hauled a mill and a lathe (not at the same time though).  It should be a fun game of the fox, the chicken and the corn. - LOL. 

The big bummer of the move is getting all the jobs done to sell this house I thought I had a few more years to complete - LOL. 

On the fun side I have the old pinball machine all working!! 
It is a 1972 Gottlieb Outer Space:










I rebuilt the case, the bottom and redid a mess of relays and lights.  Works great!   Just waiting on the back glass from my buddy who is fixing a few paint issues on it 

Lots of fun!!


----------



## Brent H (Sep 26, 2022)

So today and yesterday I cleaned the lathes and packed up a lot of the machining tools.    It is sad …. Alas many months of just fixing the house and moving things across the country.

I will post some pictures as I get things properly secured.  I will be making several crates with pallet bottoms for ease of moving.  I will post my rough drawings for context.  I have about 10 machinist boxes and then some regular ones without getting into the automotive side if things.   

@kevin.decelles - I can feel your pain with moving heavy stuff.  I have several milk crates and some larger full of projects - hundreds of pounds - argh!  Lugging a 200 pound tote of electric motors across the shop was fun - who collects this much stuff !!

Has anyone been watching this lad?:





Super video and funny as he makes lots of mistakes but works things out.   Now I think I should buy a surface grinder before the move- just for the fun of it


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 26, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Has anyone been watching this lad?:




yes.  he is pretty hard core.


----------



## Hacker (Sep 27, 2022)

Brent H said:


> So today and yesterday I cleaned the lathes and packed up a lot of the machining tools.    It is sad …. Alas many months of just fixing the house and moving things across the country.
> 
> I will post some pictures as I get things properly secured.  I will be making several crates with pallet bottoms for ease of moving.  I will post my rough drawings for context.  I have about 10 machinist boxes and then some regular ones without getting into the automotive side if things.
> 
> ...


He has a pretty good delivery, easy to watch. I will keep an eye on this channel. Thanks


----------



## wobojazz (Oct 13, 2022)

Hey Brent... Last year we got an old  SM 10 Utilathe (imperial) and earlier this year we got an SM 11 Series 2000 (metric). Cleaned them up, changed oil, made some repairs, added VFD's etc... pretty cool so far. 

One WEIRD thing: Metric lead screw is reversed! Is that weird or am I missing something?

We are in Bala, about 40 minutes north of you. Any chance we could  have a quick visit before you head east? We would be happy to go to your place or you are most welcome here if you wish.

Cheers.. Warren


----------



## CWret (Oct 13, 2022)

Oh, where to start:

- Well first off I am very glad that I will have a place to stay next time we vacation in the east. I'm sure that after just a short time in Charters Settlement that most anyone will be able to direct me to your place. Making friends is something you are extremely good at (so finding you should be easy).

- Sounds like you (and the mule) have the move well thought out and are very prepared. The Inheritance Machining is a must-watch video for someone about to move a hobby shop. Well done with your move planning and I hope it all goes very smoothly. Especially with the Royal Dalton stuff! Forks for loading is a good approach. Add an ATV winch (or cable puller) and sliding a skid to the front is easy. Like Inheritance Machining mentioned - balancing and getting proper trailer tongue weight is essential (especially on a long winter weather trip). 

- I very much enjoyed your hospitality at the Meet & Greet. You are an awesome ambassador for this forum. I was a new member then and the M&G was a great intro to this group. I sincerely thank you again. I'm about to get a mill and your M&G was very helpful to me when deciding what machine to get. Our loss is NB's gain. BTW: I'd consider going to NB for your next M&G. 

- Congratulations on finding a new place that sounds like it will be perfect. Best of luck.


----------



## Brent H (Oct 13, 2022)

Hey @wobojazz - yes, for some reason they realized metric was backwards thinking so might as well have a right hand threaded lead screw on the metric change over 

My metric Utilathe also has this feature and you have to get used to it for threading.  You may also notice that the feed and lead screws are imperial diameter and metric thread.  

Pop by for a visit anytime but PM me to be sure I am around.  Going to be a few trips beginning in a week and a half.  


@CWret : thanks for the nice words!! You can visit no problem and I will put out the welcome mat for an M&G once settled!!


----------



## cjmac (Oct 13, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Yes @Canadium I was they would - but, my lovely wife gave me 30 some odd years to mess around here, least I can do to pay her back!
> 
> @Susquatch : my neighbour owns a fork lift that can easily lift the mill and sharpener into a transport.  My wife’s cousin has access to one in NB and lives, as he puts it “two beers away”.  I also have access to 2 x 5 ton x 16 foot enclosed trailers (opel and parts moving end of October) and we own 2 smaller  enclosed trailers, plus a reinforced garden tractor (it has hauled a mill and a lathe (not at the same time though).  It should be a fun game of the fox, the chicken and the corn. - LOL.
> 
> ...





Brent H said:


> Yes @Canadium I was they would - but, my lovely wife gave me 30 some odd years to mess around here, least I can do to pay her back!
> 
> @Susquatch : my neighbour owns a fork lift that can easily lift the mill and sharpener into a transport.  My wife’s cousin has access to one in NB and lives, as he puts it “two beers away”.  I also have access to 2 x 5 ton x 16 foot enclosed trailers (opel and parts moving end of October) and we own 2 smaller  enclosed trailers, plus a reinforced garden tractor (it has hauled a mill and a lathe (not at the same time though).  It should be a fun game of the fox, the chicken and the corn. - LOL.
> 
> ...


I like your pinball machine. They are such fascinating devices. Please post pictures when it is all back together. I have a Gottlieb "Strange World". It was running fine when I put it in a container a few years back. I bought a new set of rubber bumpers for it. They are sitting on top of it waiting for when it gets into my shop.

Chris


----------



## Brent H (Nov 12, 2022)

Update:

First trip out east completed, took a 16 foot trailer out and a 10 footer.  Will be going out again early December.   Starting to box up the tooling :





Starting to frame in the pallet






Still more tool boxes of lathe and mill tools  to add.  

Next trip will be another 5 ton axle trailer so will probably take the tool boxes and 2 lathes, with some furniture, cloths and such.  Might load the keg fridge and some glasses - Christmas stuff etc. 

Life is busy …


----------



## Brent H (Nov 14, 2022)

More pallets to go and Mr Imperial and Miss Metric are going to be in bed together!! Oh my….. hoping for a new product of their love - maybe a surface grinder ? 




Pallet from stone and tile delivery covered with 3/4 plywood for the mattress.  Using the engine hoist (argh! There must be a better design!!) I lifted and blocked both ends of the lathes a bit higher than the pallet.  




Grabbed the boys and we manually prodded the lathes into position.  





Lathes face each other - saddles as far under headstock as possible.  Compounds at 90° to prevent any handle damage.  Aprons locked.  Gear boxes in low speed, tailstocks moved inside the end of the lathes so handles cannot get caught up- secured to the bed (don’t want them babies going for a walk (as can be the case with Utilathes )   

Both lathes contain the “extras” like tooling, chucks etc and all of that is on the bottom. Both will get lagged to the pallet, a suitable packing shoved between them tightly and then they will be ratchet strapped together and to the pallet.  Then it is the long, long freaking long wait to unpack and put back to use - argh!!!! 

New shop design coming along and that will be for a thread after Christmas (have to see if settlement agrees to my “expansion” ) 

Tool box pallet 1 is almost ready.  Will have more pics of that soon.  Working on a metal railing project for a client and a few other things …. LOL


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 14, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Using the engine hoist (argh! There must be a better design!!) I lifted and blocked both ends of the lathes a bit higher than the pallet.


Well done!
One thing that I found helped a lot on my hoist is the ability to mount the outriggers to the outside of the U-channel. I did it in a makeshift way when I put my mill on its new stand. 
I think welding on another length of U-channel with the necessary holes to the outside of the original would be a easy fix. Or maybe figure out a way so the outriggers  come straight out would be another way.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 14, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Using the engine hoist (argh! There must be a better design!!)



Could have sworn I saw a loader tractor at your place when I was there....... Beats the crap out of an engine hoist. I have an engine hoist but I use my tractor at least 30 times as often.

Or did you send the tractor first....... 

When I moved to the farm I bought a flatbed and loaded it at the old place with my loader tractor. I also bought a boat lift and modified it to become an overhead crane that stayed at the new place for unloading. The last thing to make the trip was the tractor. If I had to do it over again, I'd do exactly the same thing. Paid way less than using a machinery mover and got a flatbed and overhead crane in my costs.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 14, 2022)

@Susquatch: I can’t fit the tractor in the shop to the area of the lathes.  They will be on the pallet and then pallet jacked to the door and up onto the trailer, along with Tool boxes etc.

@David_R8 : yes the engine hoist is a beastly thing with the splayed legs and such.  Typically ends up just “that couple inches” out of required lift space.  New shop I hope to have a couple beam tracks, see how planning works out .


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 14, 2022)

Brent H said:


> I can’t fit the tractor in the shop to the area of the lathes. They will be on the pallet and then pallet jacked to the door and up onto the trailer, along with Tool boxes etc.



Need to fix that on the other end then...... LOL!


----------



## Brent H (Dec 2, 2022)

Well, more loading and Mr Imperial and Miss Metric are going on a vacation, alas….




The shop now has a big hole left in it!





The Lathes packed all their trunks and boxes as well as some of Bridget’s things - I guess Bridget and a few other  tools will be taking the Christmas trip. 





My Outer Space pinball is also good to go and will pop in the truck bed for the drive. 





Lots more to pack up for the trip Monday but fit my drum sets in, all the holiday stuff and debating on taking the keg fridge.  Definitely do get parched after the long drives…..hmmmmmmm


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 2, 2022)

Looking good sir.
As much as I hate moving, I envy your adventure.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 2, 2022)

nice pinball!!!


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 2, 2022)

Pinball machine, drum set, and keg fridge....What frat house are you moving to again? .  

Have a safe and uneventful trip.  Reading this thread has made me not want to move all my stuff ever again.  Even though what you're doing is a possible retirement plan for us as well.


----------



## 140mower (Dec 2, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> Pinball machine, drum set, and keg fridge....What frat house are you moving to again? .
> 
> Have a safe and uneventful trip.  Reading this thread has made me not want to move all my stuff ever again.  Even though what you're doing is a possible retirement plan for us as well.


This needs a thumbs up as well....


----------



## Brent H (Dec 2, 2022)

@Dan Dubeau : gotta have all the toys!   I have a 1976 Grand Prix pinball as well.  The Bar will be quite a fun place, sound stage, beer on tap and a few machines to play!  

@David_R8 : you are also doing quite awesome on your place!!! The non- enviable part of the move is like @kevin.decelles : 1400 kms one way, then turn around and do it again…. God bless the hot tub and a super Wife!  

@Dabbler : fixing them is addicting - gotta get that under control - LOL!!


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 2, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @Dan Dubeau : gotta have all the toys!   I have a 1976 Grand Prix pinball as well.  The Bar will be quite a fun place, sound stage, beer on tap and a few machines to play!
> 
> @David_R8 : you are also doing quite awesome on your place!!! The non- enviable part of the move is like @kevin.decelles : 1400 kms one way, then turn around and do it again…. God bless the hot tub and a super Wife!
> 
> @Dabbler : fixing them is addicting - gotta get that under control - LOL!!


My wife did mention the other day that when we retire there's no reason to stay here. Parent's will be gone, kids can fend for themselves...She specifically mentioned NB...


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 2, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Well, more loading and Mr Imperial and Miss Metric are going on a vacation, alas….



They look so cute cuddled up together like that! 

Wow..... I feel your pain. Ya, If I never ever move again it will be too soon..... Then I remember where you are moving to! 

Safe travels friend!


----------



## Brent H (Dec 2, 2022)

@David_R8 - beautiful homes close to us - let me know when your coming for a “visit”!  You will never leave - hahahaha!!!


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 2, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> My wife did mention the other day that when we retire there's no reason to stay here. Parent's will be gone, kids can fend for themselves...She specifically mentioned NB...


Happy wife.... 

I would lean to move to ‘Berta given my gumption, Saskatchewan is actually moving into a close second if not the lead from recent events. If NB follows a similar path I’ll readjust its place on the list, but anything east or west of centre seems to be more level headed 

no politics


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 2, 2022)

We took a 2 week road trip out east when our first was born in 2012, and loved NB.  Every once in a while I browse MLS, do some math, and send a bunch of links to the wife . I like NS too. Somewhere on the water, with a couple decent golf courses nearby. A big shop, and no grass to cut and I'll be happy. She wants a bit of land for animals, and gardens. Hanging around Ontario at this point seems highly doubtful.


----------



## Degen (Dec 5, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> We took a 2 week road trip out east when our first was born in 2012, and loved NB.  Every once in a while I browse MLS, do some math, and send a bunch of links to the wife . I like NS too. Somewhere on the water, with a couple decent golf courses nearby. A big shop, and no grass to cut and I'll be happy. She wants a bit of land for animals, and gardens. Hanging around Ontario at this point seems highly doubtful.


Friend has a place they are selling out east right on the water if you want I'll PM you a contact and you take it from there.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 5, 2022)

It's a little early to seriously start looking at places, although I dream every once in a while.  Wife has 15 years left until she can draw her pension, so we're here until then at least.   Then we'll see where the kids end up in life, and decide.  A lot of variables, but for now I just like sending her links to awesome properties and saying "hey, we can quit our jobs, move here, pocket a pile of dough and live mortgage free".  

She gets me back by typing out a long list of renos to the house that still need to be done before we can sell, and says I better get started then.  

If it was just me, I'd leave tomorrow.  For somewhere, anywhere.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 5, 2022)

I feel your pain @Dan Dubeau.
We're also facing a bunch of renos before we could sell though I'm only nine years from retirement, my wife a few more.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 5, 2022)

We did the xCanada trip by motorhome one summer, loved the maritimes. Went back a few years later in February just to see what it was like in winter, nope, not for us, lol
We're officially west coast wussies, came back to the island, bought our retirement home then sold the snowblower.

Some of the most beautiful sunsets were from the barracks overlooking the Bay of Fundy.


----------



## mikoyan31 (Dec 17, 2022)

Hey @Brent H stumbled across this thread here.  Guess we're gonna be "neighbors" for values of neighbor being about an hour drive up river from you.

If you want help unloading or unpacking or shoot the sh*t with someone relatively local, let me know.  Full disclosure: hoping to finally meet somoene ELSE interested in this hobby in meat space and possibly gain some knowledge via osmosis!


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 17, 2022)

mikoyan31 said:


> possibly gain some knowledge via osmosis!



Gunna need a lot more clout than osmosis to handle the data flow. I doubt a supercomputer with a 64 thousand core high speed neural network learning system could keep up with @Brent H!


----------



## Brent H (Dec 18, 2022)

@mikoyan31 - that is great you are super close!!! 1 hour is nothing like the 16 plus hours I have been driving - LOL!   

New shop going in hopeful on May/June - gonna be a beauty!!!

Just drove another load here yesterday- 8 ton dump trailer with my tractor, bush hog, grading blade and a  bunch of steel and other shop stuff.  Crazy poor weather.  About 17 hours - ugh!!  Unloaded today and spent 5 hours plowing the driveway.  

It is encouraging to have a 6 to 7 beer drive though


----------



## Brent H (Dec 18, 2022)

@Susquatch - you are too kind - if I had an extra wench, it would be yours !


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 18, 2022)

Brent, you’re giving me PTSD from my move this summer .  It’s funny how you can absorb a 17hour drive.

I am sending you positive energy. Can’t wait for pics of the new shop!


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 19, 2022)

Hey @Brent H ! Being wrapped up in my own reno's, I missed this whole thread, but I just caught up.  Great updates. You are a working machine and making great progress! Congratulations on it all coming together. Looking forward to further updates! 

Cheers, 
Shawno


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 19, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> Cheers,
> Shawno



Shawno? Was that a typo or are there 26 varients depending on your mood?


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 19, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Shawno?  26 varients depending on your mood?


@Susquatch lol...yep. It seems over the years, I have been called variations of everything. Shawnee, Shawno, Shawnsky, Shaaawwnnooo, ...

All good.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 19, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> @Susquatch lol...yep. It seems over the years, I have been called variations of everything. Shawnee, Shawno, Shawnsky, Shaaawwnnooo, ...
> 
> All good.



What do you prefer. Seems like you have used Shawno a few times now.


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 19, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> What do you prefer. Seems like you have used Shawno a few times now.


Absolutely no preference but thanks for asking.


----------



## Brent H (Dec 19, 2022)

Well, that last drive was crazy shite!   No plows for 200 km and it added 2 hours of white nuckling trying to stay on a whited out highway!!  Arrived to about 1.5 feet of heavy snow and unpacking the tractor was necessary!! 









Got another dump last night.  So the tractor was in use most of today!   

Departing for the other house early tomorrow morning.   Will be a quick turn around as I will load another trailer full and head back Christmas Eve.  That should be the last big trailer load until spring and the full out home transition.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 19, 2022)

Take care and safe driving.
Which house are you living at?


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 19, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Take care and safe driving.
> Which house are you living at?


I guess @Brent H  signature will be changing to "no fixed address" for a while, then "waaaay East of Barrie"...


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 19, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Well, that last drive was crazy shite!   No plows for 200 km and it added 2 hours of white nuckling trying to stay on a whited out highway!!  Arrived to about 1.5 feet of heavy snow and unpacking the tractor was necessary!!
> 
> View attachment 29042View attachment 29043
> 
> ...


Mein gott! What is all that white stuff???


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 19, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Got another dump last night. So the tractor was in use most of today!



You are scaring our BC members you know.... 

I bought a 7ft snow blower for my loader tractor. I've never regretted it. WAAAAY better than a blade. It will put snow the snow 100 ft downwind and packs it in enough that it doesn't come back even if the wind reverses.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 19, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> You are scaring our BC members you know....
> 
> I bought a 7ft snow blower for my loader tractor. I've never regretted it. WAAAAY better than a blade. It will put snow the snow 100 ft downwind and packs it in enough that it doesn't come back even if the wind reverses.


Strictly speaking only scaring those BC'ers in non-snow country. Inland they get mucho snow.
Back when I lived in AB I had a John Deere 828D walkbehind snowblower. Thing was amazing. If I lived in snow country I'd only have a snowblower.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 19, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> You are scaring our BC members you know....


Nope, watching the news about the storms is scary enough for me, LOL


----------



## Brent H (Dec 19, 2022)

@YotaBota : living at the close to Barrie house until summer.  Back and forth to NB.  Once we get the house sold in Barrie I will zip out to  NB and build the shop addition and do a couple house reno’s.  Then we will do the big move.


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 20, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Well, that last drive was crazy shite!   No plows for 200 km and it added 2 hours of white nuckling trying to stay on a whited out highway!!  Arrived to about 1.5 feet of heavy snow and unpacking the tractor was necessary!!
> 
> View attachment 29042View attachment 29043
> 
> ...


  Things could be worse Brent , you could have spent $5000 on a Hawaiian winter holiday only to have it Blizzard as it is on the big Island today...bikini's with parka cover-ups.


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 20, 2022)

I have owned snow blowers & dozers and you couldnt give me a snow blower...They are a man killer to handle unless you get at the snow the minute it quits falling (Susquatch's tractor mounted blower excuded from this rant), My  4x4 Kubota with a 4 way dozer is a breeze to run even for an old fool.


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 20, 2022)

Take care with the drive(s) back and forth, Brent. Those roads can be treacherous this time of the year.

I second the snowblower for you tractor idea as put forth by @Susquatch. You will never regret it. No comparison to a blade/front end loader only set-up.


----------



## mikoyan31 (Dec 20, 2022)

Rule number 1 of snowblowers:  The wind is ALWAYS wrong
Rule number 2 of snowblowers:  There is ALWAYS something hidden under the snow that will break shear pins or bind it up solid

Rule number 1 of snow plows:  You never have the banks pushed back far enough
Rule number 2 of snow plows:  Figure on having no lawn
Rule number 3 of snow plows:  See rule 1


----------



## whydontu (Dec 20, 2022)

Vancouver is shut down today. The snow is higher than my dog. I think I’m the only owner in my 45-unit strata that owns a snow shovel.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 20, 2022)

mikoyan31 said:


> Rule number 1 of snowblowers:  The wind is ALWAYS wrong
> Rule number 2 of snowblowers:  There is ALWAYS something hidden under the snow that will break shear pins or bind it up solid
> 
> Rule number 1 of snow plows:  You never have the banks pushed back far enough
> ...



I get the very distinct idea you moved a lot of snow in your time. 

I second all those points but one. I do not care which way the wind blows with my blower. No matter which way it blows, a 100ft blower will get rid of it. In the worst case, shoot straight up and let the wind have all the snow it wants! 

Had to laugh at your blade rule #1. I actually got the blower after a winter of pushing snow with an 8ft blade. Ran out of places to push the snow to even with a half km driveway. Too much snow all the way down on both sides. Decided to punch a hole through to push snow out into the plowed field.

Bellied my tractor and all my fun was OVER! Ever dig out a bellied tractor? Holy Fudge. Yup your rules about never pushing far enough are spot on!


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 20, 2022)

I just picked up a 24" blower last night.  Needed something small to do some walk ways to the propane tanks etc.  But I do the main stuff with a jeep.  I've had everything from a walk behind blower, back blade on the tractor, front blade on the tractor, atv plow, but the jeep has been the best so far.  When it runs that is...... It always needs a bit of tickling to get going it seems.  I used my old neighbors back blower on his Big david brown a few times, but the lack of a cab, and turning around was a no go for me.  It sure moved snow though.  

I was almost finished frankensteining a front blower for my Kubota f2400 mower, but didn't get there in time before the snow.  Plus the one mower out of two I have that has working 4wd cracked a head, so it then became a compounding project.....  That can wait until next year.   Hence why I bought a walk behind blower to get me through this year.  Once I get the blower finished for it, I'll build a cab, and back blade for it, and it should be the best of all worlds.


----------



## Brent H (Dec 20, 2022)

The night and day difference!!  Only a couple hundred clicks and I am back home from this last adventure!!


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 20, 2022)

I've done the drive home from Fredericton once non stop, just gas and food.  I don't envy the driving you're doing, but It'll sure be worth it when it's all done. 

Are you keeping track of miles traveled yet?  Or is it one of those thing you'd rather not keep track of.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 20, 2022)

Only thing i hate more than snow is extreme cold. That's what we have right now, poor dogs spent more time in the tractor cab this morning than running around. Not traveling anywhere if i don't have to when it's -35 with a -40 something wind chill.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 20, 2022)

whydontu said:


> Vancouver is shut down today. The snow is higher than my dog. I think I’m the only owner in my 45-unit strata that owns a snow shovel.
> 
> View attachment 29110


deep snow is the bane of small dogs.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 20, 2022)

Brent, I’m loving the turnaround stories!   Brings it all back!  It’s Groundhog Day!


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 20, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Well, that last drive was crazy shite!   No plows for 200 km and it added 2 hours of white nuckling trying to stay on a whited out highway!!  Arrived to about 1.5 feet of heavy snow and unpacking the tractor was necessary!!
> 
> View attachment 29042View attachment 29043
> 
> ...



I hate white knuckle driving with a load. My brother hates driving with equipment getting wet. This is our joint nightmare. Stay safe on your travels.

Why doesn't my brother hate white knuckle driving with a load you ask? Because he sleeps while I drive


----------



## Brent H (Dec 20, 2022)

Trip was a good success.  Once arrived Sunday we plowed the drive for about 5 hours and then same Monday after second dump. Dinner with the parents, sleep and on the road at 0330 Ontario time.  Walked in the door at 1825.  

Just 2 fuel stops as not towing a trailer home gives me a good 850km in a tank.   Towing adds another stop.  Gas in Ontario is around $1.35 (ish).  Quebec is as much as $1.59.  If I can avoid Quebec stops it is good.  Gas in NB was $1.40. 

Last trip for a while is this Saturday.  Then laying low in the O for about 3 months of renovations-  things go up for sale….

@kevin.decelles - yes, takes 4 full days, Drive Day 1 , Day 2/3 recover, Drive Day 4.    Drive distance is 1458 Km one way. 

Towing it is 360 litres one way, not towing it is 240 (ish) 

After the Christmas trip I should have enough out of the house so we can paint etc and not be running into “crap”.


----------



## mikoyan31 (Dec 20, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I get the very distinct idea you moved a lot of snow in your time.
> 
> I second all those points but one. I do not care which way the wind blows with my blower. No matter which way it blows, a 100ft blower will get rid of it. In the worst case, shoot straight up and let the wind have all the snow it wants!
> 
> ...



Best way I've found of dealing with snow is to have someone else do it.  That said, being of Scottish ancestry means that I am genetically predisposed to, er, frugality. 

I like the idea of an 8 foot blower behind a 100 HP tractor, and some of the farmers around here have some REAL big and powerful units.  Blow the snow into the next county.  That said, it's overkill in my small gravel yard and I don't really fancy a shotgun blast of pebbles into the side of the chicken coop.

Best way to dig out a bellied tractor - a friend with a bigger tractor and a chain.  Ask me and the mud hole how I know.

Anyway back to Brent's Trans Canada Highway adventures!  On that note, @Brent H if you're heading back this way Christmas Eve, depending on when you're coming through a lot of the stores with fuel stops shut down early.  Hate to see you stranded at Perth Andover for lack of guzzaline.  My wife is a 20+ year Ontario transplant and still occasionally gets caught out by some of the more unique quaint aspects of New Brunswick life.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 20, 2022)

mikoyan31 said:


> That said, it's overkill in my small gravel yard and I don't really fancy a shotgun blast of pebbles into the side of the chicken coop.
> 
> Best way to dig out a bellied tractor - a friend with a bigger tractor and a chain. Ask me and the mud hole how I know.



Just run the shoes high enough so the gravel doesn't get picked up. 

Driveway was already too narrow to get another tractor in there. If I could have, I would have. I even have the bigger tractor myself. No choice but to dig it out by hand. 

But in general I agree. I remember when the tiling dozer got stuck in my clay bowl laying tile in the rain. We had a half dozen tractors from the neighbourhood all chained up to it and barely got it out.


----------



## Brent H (Dec 20, 2022)

@mikoyan31 : plan is to leave early am - first fill around 9 am ish - second fill 2 ish and third at the big truck stop in Edmunston about 5 ish for the final push.   Arrive about 8:30 pm local.  This run I will take an extra 50 litres just in case.

It is a good reminder of it being Christmas Eve and all.   My previous life didn’t have me caring about holidays or even thinking about them as I was typically working - gotta get with the program - LOL

@Susquatch - i have another JD 332 diesel with the blower - it works great but keeping it at the old house for service here.  Logistical nightmares- LOL


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 21, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Mein gott! What is all that white stuff???


And now you know! LOL
This was my place, over 13" of the stuff.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 21, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> And now you know! LOL
> This was my place, over 13" of the stuff.
> 
> View attachment 29153View attachment 29154View attachment 29155


I hear you. It was over my knees between the shop and the house.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 21, 2022)

I got to use my diesel powered snow shovel, lol


----------

